# Pain, Gas, Constipation...IBS?



## arps_ladyIBS

Hello, I am a 21 year old, healthy (according to the doctors), but I have been having this recurring pain. It started out in my right side, but now it's all over in my abdomen. The doctors have done CT scans, x-rays, ultrasounds, almost everything, and haven't found ANYTHING!! My grandmother has fibromyalgia with IBS, and she thinks that is what I have. From what I've been reading, I think so too. Besides this pain (which mostly feels like I'm being stabbed, I have also had nausea, flatulence, GERD and constipation. I don't know what to do. Do I go see the doctor for another expensive test? Do I just try home remedies myself? I would appreciate any input. Thanks!


----------



## Cherrie

Hi, sorry you've been suffering so much. Only a dr can make a diagnosis -- esp if you suspect something like fibromyalgia. And only after you're diagnosed, can you find effective treatment.Forwarding your post to the FCS and fibromyalgia forum to see if you'll be able to get more replies there.


----------



## M&M

Hello arps_ladyIBS, and welcome to the forum!The symptoms you mention in this post are not indicative of Fibromyalgia Syndrome.The diagnostic symptoms of Fibromyalgia are 1) pain in all 4 quadrants of the body lasting 3 months or more and 2) 11 of 18 specifically mapped tender points.So the pain is wide-spread, all over your body, not limited to 1 area. The tender points are specifically mapped places that feel like bruises, in various stages of healing, when a standardized amount of pressure is applied. (About 4 kg of pressure)With just the abdominal pain, and the GI symptoms you listed here, I would say that Fibromyalgia is probably not a concern for you at this point.However, you are definitely dealing with SOMETHING. I’m just not sure I can offer much help! Certainly, if you are still concerned about Fibromyalgia, you could get a referral to a Rheumatologist, the treating specialist for Fibro patients. Check out the “Fibromyalgia FAQ” in this forum, and you’ll find a doctor locator. Maybe it will help you find a Rheumy in your area.Sorry I can’t be of more help!


----------



## TheInvisableGirl

arps_ladyIBS said:


> The doctors have done CT scans, x-rays, ultrasounds, almost everything, and haven't found ANYTHING!! My grandmother has fibromyalgia with IBS, and she thinks that is what I have. From what I've been reading, I think so too. Besides this pain (which mostly feels like I'm being stabbed, I have also had nausea, flatulence, GERD and constipation.


WOW.... you sound like me. Im 19 and have just been semi-formally diagnosed with fibro after already being diagnosed with IBS. Im amazed at the tests youve had, ive gotten a simple ultrasound of my galbladder, and endoscopy, and after alot of pushing am just now getting a barium swallow for my stomach and small intestine. I have severe nausea, moderate GERD (according to the endoscopy), and endless gas no matter what i do or dont eat, plus the stomach pain. I sympathize with your suffering (hugs) but what i can say is that as annoyign and troublesome as it is an elimination diet may really help with the pain. Mine went from a 9/10 down to a managable 4/5 once i experimented enough to knwo what to avoid. Its a miserbale task i wont lie but in the end its worth it. I dont know if ive helped or not but when i saw your post i had to reply. XOXONatalia


----------

